# Newbie



## nimitha

Hi,
My husband got posted to UAE for long term. I am also a software engineer having 7 years experience. Is it possible for dependents to work in UAE? If yes, are there good opportunities in IT field?

Regards,
Nimitha


----------



## dizzyizzy

Yes, as his wife he can sponsor you on his visa but there is a minimum salary, please check the DNRD website for more information DNRD

There are jobs in the IT field, all depends on qualifications, expectations, etc.


----------

